# Sticky  Aquatic Calculators



## MatPat

Since Jim was asking about substrate need, I figured I would post some of the calculators I have run across. It may save some of you a little bit of time...

Substrate Calculator
http://www.plantedtank.net/substratecalculator.html

Cool General Tank Calculator
http://boonedocks.net/fishtank/ftweb.php

Commercial Fertilizer Calculator
http://www.fishfriend.com/fertfriend.html

KH Calculator
http://dataguru.org/misc/aquarium/CalKH.asp

Chuck's Planted Aquaria Calculator 
http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_dosage_calc.htm

Chuck's Planted Aquaria Calculator - downloadable version
http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_aquacalc.htm

I don't know how accurate some of these are since I am not a chemist. I mainly use Chuck's Calculator and the KH Calculator. Let me know if you know of any others and I will add them to the list!


----------



## Laith

Sorry for butting into a club forum but there's another great fert calculator right here on APC: the Fertilator.

Also this is one of the best conversion calculators I have yet to see; converts everything:

http://www.joshmadison.com/software/convert/


----------



## MatPat

You're not butting in at all Laith, it's a public forum  

I did not mention the fertilator since it is on this site but I guess I should have. Thanks for the Conversion Calculator also.


----------



## stocker

I recall there was a calculator that had Seachem Equilibrium, anyone has the link?


----------



## MatPat

stocker said:


> I recall there was a calculator that had Seachem Equilibrium, anyone has the link?


The third link in the first post


----------



## stocker

Sorry, what I meant was there was a calculator that had Equilibrium in addition to dry ferts like KNO3, etc in one single application. I had it in my PC until my hard disk crashed and I could not recall where I downloaded it from...

thanks for any help in advance...


----------

